
Show HN: Full featured JavaScript gallery, No jQuery - sachinchoolur
https://github.com/sachinchoolur/lightgallery.js/
======
dexwiz
No runtime dependencies at all. That is pretty cool.

~~~
sachinchoolur
Thank you. I am glad that you like it.

